# What Are The Widest Goggles?



## StimulisRK (Jul 5, 2012)

What are the *widest field-of-view* goggles out there? I recently found some super cheap deals on the Spy Ace and the Giro Balance, and I was severely underwhelmed. I resold them and went back to my 7 year old Smith I/O's. It seems goggles now have way to much padding, so they stick way out from your face, losing you peripheral vision. I don't care how big you make your goggles look, I just want to see as best as possible.

I don't really want another pair of I/O's, I don't like the plastic clip on the back of the strap.

I'm looking at the EGX's, but apparently they are not as wide as the EG3's? Can anyone confirm this? I've been able to try on the EG3's so I'm comparing goggles to them.


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

I have EG3's, but have never tried any EGX's. I have never had any sort of problem with any peripheral vision with the EG3's. If you are concerned, those are two very popular goggles that any shop would have. Go and try some on and compare for yourself.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Giro Contacts or Von Zipper Fishbowls probably.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

I wear an OSBE helmet with an attached visor. Widest peripheral vision of any eye protection I've worn snowboarding.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

On the cheaper end of the scale, Electric EGVs have excellent wide view.


----------



## StimulisRK (Jul 5, 2012)

robotfood99 said:


> On the cheaper end of the scale, Electric EGVs have excellent wide view.


From what I can tell, the EGX's are based off the EGV. Have you worn EG2's or EG3's to compare to the EGV?


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

StimulisRK said:


> From what I can tell, the EGX's are based off the EGV. Have you worn EG2's or EG3's to compare to the EGV?




I have EG2, 3 and EGVs. Measured the inside diameter of the face foam:

EGV : 4.75 in. 
EG2 : 4.5 in.
EG3 : 4 in. 

All models feel similar in terms of peripheral view - excellent. I think the measurement differences are due to design (sphrical vs. cylindrical, framed vs. frameless) and not really indicative of performance. 

Have't got EGX to compare but tried it in the shop and it was likewise excellent. Felt a bit bulky on face compared to EGV, which feels light and thin.


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

Bern goggles are pretty wide. Bern Jackson Medium Frame Goggles MSRP: $89.99 - Goggles Unlimited


----------



## Kaladryn (Mar 18, 2016)

One problem is that there are large differences in individual range of peripheral vision, making recommendations difficult.


----------



## StimulisRK (Jul 5, 2012)

robotfood99 said:


> I have EG2, 3 and EGVs. Measured the inside diameter of the face foam:
> 
> EGV : 4.75 in.
> EG2 : 4.5 in.
> ...


Thanks! Interesting that the EGV's have the largest diameter - likely due to being cylindrical like you said.

I'm likely splitting hairs here (like I do with a lot gear research). I ended up getting some VZ Fishbowls on eBay for a crazy good deal for now. I'll see how they go. Only thing I don't like is dated lens-switching method.


----------



## wkd (Jun 23, 2016)

oakley flight deck have really good fov

tried on dragon nfx, anon m3, smith io and the oakley's had the best fov width and height


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

StimulisRK said:


> Thanks! Interesting that the EGV's have the largest diameter - likely due to being cylindrical like you said.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm likely splitting hairs here (like I do with a lot gear research). I ended up getting some VZ Fishbowls on eBay for a crazy good deal for now. I'll see how they go. Only thing I don't like is dated lens-switching method.




Good choice. Fishbowls are one of the easier frames to swap lenses in and out of. The notches and lenses snap together well, no fumbling or swearing required.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

I've had Dragon APX the past few seasons, and they have 100% fov, its like you aren't even wearing goggles. IM sure there are more out there, but I have found these to fit my face perfect, and have had no issues with fogging or anything.


----------

